# Driver Modes



## oldwobbler (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm just working my way through the manual for my car (new to me) - 2L TFEI quattro S Tronic - unless I've missed it there is not much information on what the different Driver Modes do?

What I was particularly after was the "Individual" settings. For Engine and Gearbox what does Dynamic do compared to Auto? Is the power out put changed? Same for Engine Sound - its obviously louder in Dynamic - is the power out put changed? What mechanical changes happen to make the engine sound change?

How do others use the Drive modes?

Thanks.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I just leave mine in Dynamic.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

The power output doesn't change in any of them.

Efficiency - This pretty much cuts the engine if you're off the throttle and coasts at 1000rpm until you touch the throttle again and it picks up the revs.
Comfort - soft suspension, normal exhaust, light steering, front biased quattro, comfy things 
Auto - basically moves all the settings around depending on how you're driving
Dynamic - manual gear changes, louder exhaust (just opens a valve AFAIK), sharper throttle and steering and (I think) rear biased quattro.
Individual - lets you set each item to whatever you want. eg, I have dynamic for the exhaust, steering and throttle, auto for the quattro and comfort for the suspension. That way I get a comfy ride but with the shouty bits turned on.

I run individual all the time and comfort on the motorway.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

I would like to know exactly how the Auto mode works. At the Audi dealer where I bought the car I was given various vague answers such as "it's the standard setting" or "it adjusts to how you are driving". But does anyone know exactly how it works?

Does it actually switch between the other Driver Select modes? If I'm driving at a constant 70mph, say, does it apply the Comfort mode, then switch to Dynamic if I suddenly put my foot down to overtake? Or is Auto a continuously changing system quite separate from the other modes? I'm pretty sure it never autonomously switches to Efficiency mode as I have never felt the car "coast" in Auto.

Also, what parameters does it monitor to determine how I'm driving? Speed? Rate of acceleration? Brakes? Whether I'm cornering or not?

Answers on a postcard please.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Auto mode doesn't put in coasting mode.
Basically the car is in comfort, parameters are many but for instance, or brake or with the esp.. the steering wheel changes with the speed and so magnetic ride.
Quattro works with the angle of the steering, how much pedal you press. But everything can change into dynamic if you start to drive faster in a road mountain..
There isn't a detailed description anywhere, just drive and you feel it by yourself! Consider that all any system work as comfort or dynamic so it's on or not..there is no progression even if in auto..just the Quattro has a differential so its working is quite linear


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Over my 22k miles I have played around with the settings a lot and settled on the following:-

Everyday driving it is set to Individual with everything turned on the way KevC has it set - all 'turned up' apart from suspension on Comfort and quattro on Auto.

On long motorway drives, driving through Switzerland etc BUT only in good weather I use Eco mode (I am used to driving an A2) - makes a massive difference to economy, also fun trying to get above 40mpg. It is also so easy to switch modes should the need arise

In bad weather and twisty bits - Dynamic, no question.


----------



## oldwobbler (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks All.

One thing I have noticed - on Individual with the exhaust set to Dynamic the throttle response is not as refined - there is a slight lag from off throttle to on at low speeds (town driving)
I'll keep playing to see what difference the changes make.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's pretty much all placebo, if you have MR you can feel that for sure, the steering goes a bit heavier (but not enough) in dynamic. Econ is the big one - drops the clutch and you both feel it in terms of delay and the dash Gearbox is sleepy too. Doesn't make a real difference to MPG in my experience.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> It's pretty much all placebo, if you have MR you can feel that for sure, the steering goes a bit heavier (but not enough) in dynamic. Econ is the big one - drops the clutch and you both feel it in terms of delay and the dash Gearbox is sleepy too. Doesn't make a real difference to MPG in my experience.


I do manage to get about 0.5l/100km more when in eco compared to comfort.
Then again this is on my commute, so a lot of variables to consider I suppose.
Also, the car feels a lot more sluggish in economy, might cause my to brain to go all eco-friendly and sluggish too!


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe I was being an idiot but thought it is worth posting. You don't have to click 'ok' on the steering wheel to select the drive select mode.

You can simply toggle between them using the button on the dash and it will change instantly after leaving your desired setting highlighted and the menu fades away.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can just program the * button too,


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Blackhawk47 said:


> Maybe I was being an idiot but thought it is worth posting. You don't have to click 'ok' on the steering wheel to select the drive select mode.
> 
> You can simply toggle between them using the button on the dash and it will change instantly after leaving your desired setting highlighted and the menu fades away.


Your not being an idiot at all,if people didn't have questions we wouldn't have a forum


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> You can just program the * button too,


I've programmed this with dynamic settings but generally drive in auto. Economy is useful when stuck in heavy traffic but takes a bit of getting used to. I als used it for running in from new.


----------

